# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Торговля импорт с Белоруссией

## Касякова

Какую программу лучше поставить что бы можно было нормально работать с импортом из Белоруссии.Стоит 1С 8.2 .Вообще не пойму как приходовать товар и начислять НДС с импорта .Может кто знает какими документами? Буду очень благодарно если напишете подробно .Не заполняется декларация по косвенным налогам.

----------


## kabanchik

будь умней качай у людей
http://www.soc-games.com/content/dom...-lyubit-kvesty

----------


## eee987

Ой с Беларусью вообще все очень трудно, в интернете очень мало информации по документации, надо лично связываться.

----------


## Sokkyra

И еще по работе с Беларусь - часто меняются правила, особенно по возврату НДС. Так что мы считаем все вручную.

----------


## advadovobia

Замечательно, это ценное мнение

----------


## judeschroeder

а что с Украиной планируем работать с украинской компанией Евротерминал они сейчас активно развиваются и получили поддержку от ЕБРР. Инвестиции Банка не только повышают развитие Одесского морского порта, но и помогают увеличивать транзитный потенциал страны, делать Украину конкурентоспособным игроком в Черноморском регионе", — говорит собственник "Евротерминала" Павел Лисицин.

----------

